# [SOLVED] Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.



## BIGRATTY

Hi 

3 questions

Q1
How to change System manufacturer/Model in dxdiag
If it is in the bios-why does it say

System Manufacturer:System Manufacturer
System Model: System Model

and Not ASUS or something
????


Q2

How to change System manufacturer/Model in Windows Experience Index
If it is in the bios-why does it say

System Manufacturer:System Manufacturer
System Model: System Model

and Not ASUS or something
????

Q3
How to change System manufacturer/Model in system properties (computer/properties)
Why does it not show

System Manufacturer:System Manufacturer
System Model: System Model

or anything
????

This is a home built computer

If i have to even hack the dxdiag app and winSAT.exe - I dont care Just tell me how


----------



## pip22

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

If it's home built system it won't give name of model or manufacturer, and in any case it doesn't make even a tiny bit of difference to your computer's performance so why are you bothered about.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Agree - info does not need to be filled in.

If you wish - go to registry key - *HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SystemInformation*



Code:


[font=lucida console]
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SystemInformation]
"BIOSVersion"="F.9x"
"BIOSReleaseDate"="08/24/2010"
"SystemManufacturer"="Hewlett-Packard"
"SystemProductName"="HP Pavilion dv Notebook PC"
"InformationSource"=dword:00000001  
[/font]


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

@ pip22

I want to change it because i can


@jcgriff2

I tried your method but didn't see results.
Rebooted and the values reset themselves.

System Manufacturer:System Manufacturer
System Model: System Model

Which should this have changed (dxdiag/wei)

Also I have changed the info on the "computer/properties" screen


PS how to remove the line pen touch input not detected for this display):


----------



## jenae

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Hi, no idea why anyone would want to do what you wish, for example in addition to JC's reg mod you have :-


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SystemInformation]


I would worry about something else.


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

@ jenae

I changed 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SystemInformation]

and it has set the values in

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SystemInformation]

the both are keeping my values.

but i cannot see the effects of them.

dxdiag is still default
wei is still default


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Run DxDiag - save as a text file; attach it to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

hi this is my dxdiag


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/19/2011, 23:17:51
Machine name: BIGRATTY
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/07/09 12:23:03 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz (4 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8184MB RAM
Page File: 1694MB used, 14669MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
---------------------------------------------------------

PS i checked in regedit before this post. the 2 sets of values have defaulted after the last reboot. 

Am I not Saving them properly??


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*



BIGRATTY said:


> System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
> System Model: System Product Name
> BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/07/09 12:23:03 Ver: 08.00.15
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz (4 CPUs), ~4.0GHz


I have seen this same default info in 1,000s of systems. Windows fills the info in probably from WMI; not sure.

My system does list Manufacturer and Model, but not BIOS in DxDiag - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
               [color=red]BIOS: Default System BIOS[/color]
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
[/font]

Yet, the Registry key does contain BIOS info -


Code:


[FONT=lucida console][HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SystemInformation][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]"[COLOR=red]BIOSVersion"="F.2C[/COLOR]"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]"[COLOR=red]BIOSReleaseDate"="08/24/2009[/COLOR]"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]"SystemManufacturer"="Hewlett-Packard"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]"SystemProductName"="HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]"InformationSource"=dword:00000001[/FONT]

I really would not be concerned about the default info listed as it has no effect on system performance.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

I believe the manufacturer information shown by dxdiag comes from the BIOS. The system manufacturer is free to enter anything they wish and you cannot change it, at least not without modifying executable programs or other advanced methods. I see no legitimate reason for doing that.

An OEM may set the registry to the BIOS values or they might be changed by a system builder as they see fit. Dxdiag was intended to show the BIOS information.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

I don't know why DxDiag does not show BIOS info on this system.

*systeminfo* does - 


Code:


System Manufacturer:       Hewlett-Packard
System Model:              HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
System Type:               x64-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~2000 Mhz
BIOS Version:              Hewlett-Packard F.2C, 8/24/2009

*msinfo32* -


Code:


[font=lucida console]System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz, 2000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.2C, 8/24/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.4[/font]

WMI shows both descriptions; BIOS version F.2C under "SMBIOSBIOSVersion" - http_:_//sysnative.com/jcgriff2/wmi_BIOS.html

I am running full retail version Windows 7; have not altered registry.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

yes. I am not expecting it to improve proformance. 

Has anyone done this.

PS  is 131 Amps normal for a cpu?


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Can this be done?
If you are programmer with a great deal of knowledge and time it could probably be done.
Otherwise, I expect the answer to be no.


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Click your Start button then right click on My Computer in your menu. Read the info within the page and see if the system manufacturer, etc at the bottom match what you have in your DXdiag file. This info comes from the registry and can be modified. If it does not match, then DXDiag is not getting the info from your registry, but maybe the Bios as others have said.. 

If the info on this page Does match DXDiag, then DXDiag is taking it from the registry and it can be changed if you really want to.


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Ok on my system dxdiag cannot be modified.

What about the wei print report

In the past I have modified 

cpu type, number cores, score, speed etc.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

Hi, I thought this thread was a leg puller, so I participated, sadly you have persisted, if you have this much time on your hands why not volunteer at the local soup kitchen.

Hit the windows(start) + r key together type:-

%windir%\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore

Select the latest and open with notepad (may have to take ownership for any changes to take).


----------



## BIGRATTY

*Re: Change System Manufacturer/Model in dxdiag. wei. and system.*

OK, i have wasted too much time on this issue.

time to go volunteer at the soup kitchen.

thread closed


----------

